# Chartering in Sardinia, Italy, with The Moorings



## bvinut (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi all,
I am thinking of starting from the Moorings base in Cannigione and touring the Maddalena archipelago in either May or September 2010  .
Experience is not an issue --- I've bareboated Corsica with the Moorings in 2005.
If you've sailed NE Sardinia, I'd like to know your impressions on places, people, sailing conditions (especially on the Bonifacio Straits!) and what not.
Roberto


----------

